# Harold Brodkey



## Buddy Glass (Nov 6, 2007)

Just read his early collection of stories _First Love and Other Sorrows_. Very brilliant, often Proustian in the theme of childhood loneliness and so forth. I'm eager to tackle _The Runaway Soul_, his magnum opus.

Has anyone read him?


----------



## l'etranger (Nov 7, 2007)

The Runaway Soul is an interesting read.... I don't know what I thought of it. Some pages were splendid and I thought it was the greatest thing I'd ever read, but then all of a sudden there's a passage that's convoluted, obnoxious and nothing more than literary vomit. 

I love Brodkey though. Love him. Read _Stories in an Almost Classical Mode_.


----------

